# TOP WATER BASS FISHING IN TEXAS



## Jet1932 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is a video of some hate crimes being committed on my hollow bodied frog on Lake Bastrop in Texas!!!! 

https://youtu.be/fkdR5g8GTXw


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 10, 2015)

Sweet!!!!!! Great video and fish!


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 10, 2015)

That's a good day by any standard. Nice!


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 10, 2015)

Cool!! Are you using a GoPro? How do you have it mounted for that sort of view?


----------



## Jet1932 (Jun 10, 2015)

@ BigTerp ...I have it mounted on a seat post with a rod holder. I use the a sure


----------



## Jet1932 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oops...hit send too soon. SHUR-Line extendable paint pole.


----------



## Jet1932 (Jun 10, 2015)

I use a gopro. I can pause the video on my iPad and take a screen shot to get some good pics. Like this pic....


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 10, 2015)

Cool!! Thanks. 

I have an SJcam. It uses the same mounting system as a GoPro. I use it all the time for waterfowl hunting and fishing. Wearing it mostly on a head strap. I've made all sorts of DIY mounts, but have been trying to figure out a way to mount it to get video just like yours.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 10, 2015)

I love when the smallmouth are hitting the topwater lures, it's a lot more interesting. I haven't had much luck so far this season on the river but I rarely do this early. It's not until late July into Aug that things start to pick up if the water isn't all messed up.


----------



## SMDave (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome job!! Love the vid. Been having a lot of success on a black Cavitron buzzbait these past few weeks. Nothing like a hot topwater bite!


----------

